

10 Startup companies that manage their images in the cloud - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/10_startup_companies_that_manage_their_images_in_the_cloud

======
nadavs
This blog post lists 10 interesting web and mobile startup companies that are
using Cloudinary to upload, transform, manipulate and deliver their image-rich
media in the cloud. Some details about these very interesting startups and
their technology are included.

------
deepdive84
never heard of any of these guys, wtf?

